# Need to learn Excel fast!! Any suggestions



## reservoid (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I need to learn Excel and potentially some VBA fast. In particular, I need to learn financial modelling in excel. I have the educational background but am behind times when it comes to software utility and excel.

I have picked up a few books in the library but after reading 15 pages, the plethora of information is dizzying as one may never have to use each and every trick. 

I start a job in few weeks and I am expected to be up to speed with Excel. I can spend 8 hours a day if need be. Can someone recommend books, CD's or any other venue that is efficient without information overload.

I have looked at the missing bible Excel, and its been a better book than others. Also, what is the best way to learn excel?



Thank you all for your input on this.

Res.


----------



## Domski (Jun 6, 2012)

Most people here have spent years learning Excel so to be able to 'be up to speed' in a few weeks is a big ask and probably not really that achievable but if that's what you have to do then I think the easiest way to learn is to have a task that you want to achieve. I assume as you have got this job you know something about financial modelling so try and set up a model in Excel starting with the more basics and work up from there.

If you google Excel Financial Modelling you should get a few tutorials and as far as books go check out the Mr Excel book store.

Dom


----------



## reservoid (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for your comments Dom. Yes, you are right and I'm afraid my post gave the impression that I am looking for the easy way out. I do know how financial modelling works and what it is, but I lack the basic fundamentals of excel.

I have checked out a few crash courses in financial modelling but they assume you are an intermediate to advance user. Admittedly, practice is the only way to perfect the craft. I have limited time, and am wondering if its worth taking some crash course?

There are few Excel basic, intermediate and Advance courses offered for £600. Individually they are £200 per class. There are financial modelling courses but are steep at £2500 or thereabouts. 

Is it worth taking the classes? I can afford it if I have to.


----------



## AhoyNC (Jun 15, 2012)

Take a look at this site on YouTube - Excel is Fun

Look at the start up video to see how to use the site.

There are Basic & advanced Excel courses and a course in Excel Finance
http://www.youtube.com/user/excelisfun

You can find all the examples to download at this site.
http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/ExcelIsFun.htm


----------

